

What did Stack Overflow do to endanger itself? - jbjuly
http://joelbryan.posterous.com/what-did-stack-overflow-do-to-endanger-itself

======
keltex
I didn't know whether to believe you or not, until I looked at the traffic
from compete.com:

<http://siteanalytics.compete.com/stackoverflow.com/>

It does look like their traffic has plateaued and is perhaps trending down.

------
minsight
The grammar on that post makes it borderline unreadable in places.

"I'll cite an example, Friendster, what did they do that people are closing
their accounts and flocking on Facebook. "

~~~
rewind
His first language is obviously not English. For anyone whose first language
is, I don't think it's that hard to get the message. Cut him some slack.

------
stonemetal
I call BS, you can ask questions without being logged in. Second of all is it
really that hard to make a fake account somewhere. Third use a openid provider
like myopenid it allows you to setup as many different persona
name\birthday\email combinations as you want.

